# Hi from Colorado!



## Old Smokey (Feb 22, 2017)

Total newbie here but really want to get into woodworking. Don't have a lot, just a Dewalt table saw and a Bosch router (MRC23EVSK combo plunge and fixed) with the Kreg benchtop table. We just tiled our bathroom so the first project for the router is the baseboard trim using a roman ogee bit. That's about it, excited to be here and learn a bunch of new stuff!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Old Smokey.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I have to learn how to tile my bath/shower alcove in the near future . Any tips?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Old Smokey (Feb 22, 2017)

I've only tiled a few times before so don't have very much knowledge but I can tell you I'm definitely happy I spent the 250 bucks for a wet tile saw. I got the Ridgid 7" wet tile saw and it worked great and cut some nice smooth edges. We are very happy with the way the bathroom turned out and that tile saw, along with a decent angle grinder to cut the curved edges for the toilet made it so much easier. Good luck with your project!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Old Smokey said:


> I've only tiled a few times before so don't have very much knowledge but I can tell you I'm definitely happy I spent the 250 bucks for a wet tile saw. I got the Ridgid 7" wet tile saw and it worked great and cut some nice smooth edges. We are very happy with the way the bathroom turned out and that tile saw, along with a decent angle grinder to cut the curved edges for the toilet made it so much easier. Good luck with your project!


Thanks .
I have purchaced a Dewalt tile saw . Mine is a little complicated, as I want a niche to . Which is going to make me throw fits figuring out how to get the tiles to line up perfectly so it looks like it was supposed to be there . 
I'm going with overpriced Kerdi board for the walls , and bought a pre made niche made from Kerdi board . 
The back wall for the alcove is not framed yet , so it leaves me a lot of options . 
This should be interesting . I almost got to a point where I was going to buy those cheap plastic walls that you glue to the cement board or whatever other medium a guide decides to put back there .
Gotta figure out how to solder copper pipes and valves together this weekend .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rick, on the floors for sure either use Schluter Ditra or Strata Mat uncoupling membranes. Costs more but you won't get cracked tiles or grout joints after. When soldering copper when the flame turns green it's hot enough. Hold the flame on one side and when the solder starts to melt held on the backside of the joint is another sign it's ready. Use Kester soldering paste in the joint before you start. Make sure the copper is clean and bright. If you have to use emery cloth to clean the pipe up first always go around and never up and down. If you have a leak, pull the joint apart and stuff a wad of rolled up bread dough in the upstream part of the joint. Otherwise when you try to resolder the joint any water in the pipe will form steam which will blow streaks through the new solder job and you will still have a leak. Take any screen off the appliance at the end of that run so that the bread will blow out without plugging the spout.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Rick, on the floors for sure either use Schluter Ditra or Strata Mat uncoupling membranes. Costs more but you won't get cracked tiles or grout joints after. When soldering copper when the flame turns green it's hot enough. Hold the flame on one side and when the solder starts to melt held on the backside of the joint is another sign it's ready. Use Kester soldering paste in the joint before you start. Make sure the copper is clean and bright. If you have to use emery cloth to clean the pipe up first always go around and never up and down. If you have a leak, pull the joint apart and stuff a wad of rolled up bread dough in the upstream part of the joint. Otherwise when you try to resolder the joint any water in the pipe will form steam which will blow streaks through the new solder job and you will still have a leak. Take any screen off the appliance at the end of that run so that the bread will blow out without plugging the spout.


I used Schluter Ditra on my most recent new tile floor and it worked great for me.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome Frank and Old Smokey. You will find a wealth of information and advice here.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard and enjoy the ride.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Rick, on the floors for sure either use Schluter Ditra or Strata Mat uncoupling membranes. Costs more but you won't get cracked tiles or grout joints after. When soldering copper when the flame turns green it's hot enough. Hold the flame on one side and when the solder starts to melt held on the backside of the joint is another sign it's ready. Use Kester soldering paste in the joint before you start. Make sure the copper is clean and bright. If you have to use emery cloth to clean the pipe up first always go around and never up and down. If you have a leak, pull the joint apart and stuff a wad of rolled up bread dough in the upstream part of the joint. Otherwise when you try to resolder the joint any water in the pipe will form steam which will blow streaks through the new solder job and you will still have a leak. Take any screen off the appliance at the end of that run so that the bread will blow out without plugging the spout.


And if you've got an expensive control valve make sure you take it apart and set aside the bits, cause you'll cook them if you don't. I framed mine and used wall board with all Schluter stuff, floor and walls. My drain was offset so I didn't use the foam floor. I did a drypak and shaped it. My daughter is doing the tiling (when she has time) She has done a few now and just finished our ensuite. I bought her an 8" Rigid wetsaw which was perfect right out of the box. Talk about a fussy plumber, you'd think she was making jewellery. I told her to sub the electric and basic plumbing on jobs. Faster, cleaner, safer.


----------

